# Paludis-Cave konfiguration Funtoo  [geloest]

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, ich habe noch ein paar fragen bezueglich cave und paludis.

Mit paludis kann ich syncen mit cave nicht, was muss ich da aendern?

Bei  der pretend-option bekomme ich in Cave viel weniger Abhaengigkeiten angezeigt als in paludis und kann mit cave nicht installiern.

Gibt es (bei beiden) einen analogen Befehl zu portage:  " USE="" emerge --- "

Funtioo-overlay/conf:

```

location = ${ROOT}/usr/portage

sync =  git://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-overlay.git                            #selbst editiert

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

#eclassdirs = /usr/portage/eclass

distdir = /usr/portage/distfiles

#master_repository = funtoo-overlay

format = e

names_cache = /var/empty

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata

```

```

# mirrors.conf

# This file created by portage2paludis.bash

*  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles

```

Die Fehlermeldung nach cave resolv mc -x lautet (nach richtigem berechnen von Bahaengigkeiten usw)

```

1 of 2: Starting fetch for sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo...

Output from fetch sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo:

Trying to fetch 'http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/db-5.0.21.tar.gz' to 'db-5.0.21.tar.gz'...

wget -T 30 -t 1 --continue -O /usr/portage/distfiles/db-5.0.21.tar.gz.-PARTIAL- http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/db-5.0.21.tar.gz

--2001-01-01 01:34:36--  http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/db-5.0.21.tar.gz

Resolving download.oracle.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `download.oracle.com'

 * Not attempting resume using /usr/portage/distfiles/db-5.0.21.tar.gz.-PARTIAL- (too small)

rm -f /usr/portage/distfiles/db-5.0.21.tar.gz.-PARTIAL-

Error:

  * In program cave perform fetch --hooks --if-supported --managed-output --output-exclusivity with-others --no-terminal-titles =sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo --x-of-y 1 of 2 --regulars-only --ignore-manual-fetch-errors:

  * When fetching 'sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo':

  * Fetch of 'sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo' failed (paludis::ActionFailedError)

Checking 'db-5.0.21.tar.gz'... does not exist

Failed fetch for sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo

 * Checking whether the GNU info directory needs updating...

 * No updates needed

Summary:

failed:    fetch sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo

*** Output log: /var/log/paludis/978312876-fetch-sys-libs_db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo.out

skipped:   install sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo to ::installed

skipped:   install app-misc/mc-4.7.4-r1:0::funtoo to ::installed

 * You have 1 unread news items (use 'eselect news' to read)

 * Searching for configuration files requiring action...

 * Found 1 files in /etc

 * Found files in 1 directories

 * Your action is required

localhost / # 

```

Last edited by Gentoopfuscher on Fri Oct 15, 2010 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Der Fehler kommt nur von einem temporären Netzwerkfehler. Die Meldung spuckt dir wget aus. Das hat rein gar nix mit paludis vs cave zu tun.

Und wenn du unterschiedliche Paketlisten bei der Aktualisierung bekommst, liegt es wahrscheinlich an anderen Parametern, die du paludis/cave übergibst.

Kannst du mal den kompletten Output (incl. deinem Aufruf) für deine Aktualisierungsversuche mit cave und paludis posten?

Es kann aber theoretisch auch am neuen resolver liegen, den cave verwendet.

----------

## firefly

welche version von paludis hast du installiert?

Bei mir funktioniert das syncen mit cave oder paludis. Musste keinerlei Anpassungen machen.

Ich habe paludis 0.54.3 installiert.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Oh, tatsaechlich, ich habe vergessen, nach chroot in der neuen Umgebung den dhcpcd zu starten.

Trotzdem habe ich noch keinen analogen Befehl zu   USE="" gefunden.

Hier der Output von cave resolv xorg-server > cavexorg1

```

These are the actions I will take, in order:

s   sys-libs/db:5.0::funtoo 5.0.21-r1 installed

    "Oracle Berkeley DB"

    -doc -examples -java -nocxx -tcl (-test) build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: dev-lang/perl, sys-apps/iproute2, sys-libs/gdbm, sys-libs/pam

    27.94 MBytes to download

n   dev-perl/XML-Parser:0::funtoo 2.40 installed

    "A Perl extension interface to James Clark's XML parser, expat"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: dev-util/intltool, x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

    232.32 kBytes to download

n   media-fonts/font-util:0::funtoo 1.1.1-r1 installed

    "X.Org font utilities"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/libXi

    118.49 kBytes to download

n   app-admin/eselect-opengl:0::funtoo 1.1.1-r2 installed

    "Utility to change the OpenGL interface being used"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-proto/glproto

    57.17 kBytes to download

n   dev-util/intltool:0::funtoo 0.41.1 installed

    "Internationalization Tool Collection"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

    136.02 kBytes to download

n   x11-base/xorg-drivers:0::funtoo 1.9 installed

    "Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers"

    INPUT_DEVICES: -acecad -aiptek -elographics -evdev -fpit -joystick keyboard mouse -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom VIDEO_CARDS: -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia -r128 radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

n   x11-libs/libpciaccess:0::funtoo 0.12.0 installed

    "Library providing generic access to the PCI bus and devices"

    -minimal -static-libs zlib build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    287.63 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/pixman:0::funtoo 0.18.4 installed

    "Low-level pixel manipulation routines"

    (-altivec) -mmx -sse2 -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    411.74 kBytes to download

n   x11-misc/util-macros:0::funtoo 1.10.0 installed

    "X.Org autotools utility macros"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: dev-libs/libpthread-stubs, x11-apps/iceauth, x11-apps/rgb, 37 more

    63.21 kBytes to download

n   dev-libs/libpthread-stubs:0::funtoo 0.1 installed

    "Pthread functions stubs for platforms missing them"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/libdrm, x11-libs/libxcb

    189.51 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libdrm:0::funtoo 2.4.21 installed

    "X.Org libdrm library"

    -debug build_options: split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

    388.17 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/xtrans:0::funtoo 1.2.5 installed

    "X.Org xtrans library"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server, x11-libs/libICE, x11-libs/libSM, 2 more

    138.53 kBytes to download

n   x11-misc/xbitmaps:0::funtoo 1.1.0 installed

    "X.Org bitmaps data"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    99.26 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/bigreqsproto:0::funtoo 1.1.0 installed

    "X.Org BigReqs protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    47.44 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/compositeproto:0::funtoo 0.4.1 installed

    "X.Org Composite protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    87.97 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/damageproto:0::funtoo 1.2.0 installed

    "X.Org Damage protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server, x11-libs/libXdamage

    51.89 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/dri2proto:0::funtoo 2.3 installed

    "X.Org DRI2 protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa, x11-base/xorg-server

    93.23 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/fontsproto:0::funtoo 2.1.0 installed

    "X.Org Fonts protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, x11-libs/libXfont

    55.45 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/glproto:0::funtoo 1.4.12 installed

    "X.Org GL protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

    104.46 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/inputproto:0::funtoo 2.0 installed

    "X.Org Input protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, 3 more

    136.79 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/kbproto:0::funtoo 1.0.5 installed

    "X.Org KB protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11-libs/libX11, 2 more

    108.66 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/randrproto:0::funtoo 1.3.1 installed

    "X.Org Randr protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

    107.85 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/recordproto:0::funtoo 1.14 installed

    "X.Org Record protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    82.46 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/renderproto:0::funtoo 0.11.1 installed

    "X.Org Render protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    103.26 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/resourceproto:0::funtoo 1.1.0 installed

    "X.Org Resource protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    47.44 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/scrnsaverproto:0::funtoo 1.2.0 installed

    "X.Org ScrnSaver protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    48.46 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/trapproto:0::funtoo 3.4.3 installed

    "X.Org Trap protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    47.64 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/videoproto:0::funtoo 2.3.1 installed

    "X.Org Video protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

    98.04 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xcb-proto:0::funtoo 1.6 installed

    "X C-language Bindings protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/libxcb

    90.65 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xcmiscproto:0::funtoo 1.2.0 installed

    "X.Org XCMisc protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    47.56 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xextproto:0::funtoo 7.1.2 installed

    "X.Org XExt protocol headers"

    -doc build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, 5 more

    169.26 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/fixesproto:0::funtoo 4.1.1 installed

    "X.Org Fixes protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server, x11-libs/libXfixes

    89.20 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto:0::funtoo 1.2.0 installed

    "X.Org XF86BigFont protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/libX11

    48.04 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xf86dgaproto:0::funtoo 2.1 installed

    "X.Org XF86DGA protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    83.92 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xf86miscproto:0::funtoo 0.9.3 installed

    "X.Org XF86Misc protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

    82.96 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xf86rushproto:0::funtoo 1.1.2 installed

    "X.Org XF86Rush protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    36.81 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto:0::funtoo 2.3 installed

    "X.Org XF86VidMode protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-libs/libXxf86vm

    82.50 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xineramaproto:0::funtoo 1.2 installed

    "X.Org Xinerama protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    81.89 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xproto:0::funtoo 7.0.18 installed

    "X.Org xproto protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-apps/rgb, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, 16 more

    164.77 kBytes to download

n   x11-apps/rgb:0::funtoo 1.0.3 installed

    "uncompile an rgb color-name database"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    101.37 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libICE:0::funtoo 1.0.6 installed

    "X.Org ICE library"

    -debug ipv6 build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa, x11-apps/iceauth, x11-libs/libSM

    272.71 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libSM:0::funtoo 1.1.1 installed

    "X.Org SM library"

    -debug ipv6 uuid build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/libXt

    256.16 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXau:0::funtoo 1.0.6 installed

    "X.Org Xau library"

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/freetype, x11-apps/xauth, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-libs/libxcb

    255.37 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXdmcp:0::funtoo 1.0.3 installed

    "X.Org Xdmcp library"

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/freetype, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-libs/libxcb

    250.94 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libfontenc:0::funtoo 1.0.5 installed

    "X.Org fontenc library"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/libXfont

    244.28 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libxcb:0::funtoo 1.7 installed

    "X C-language Bindings library"

    -doc (-selinux) -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/libX11

    311.15 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libX11:0::funtoo 1.3.6 installed

    "X.Org X11 library"

    -doc ipv6 -static-libs xcb (-test) build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/freetype, media-libs/mesa, x11-apps/iceauth, 13 more

    1.99 MBytes to download

n   media-libs/freetype:2::funtoo 2.4.2 installed

    "A high-quality and portable font engine"

    X -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server, x11-libs/libXfont

    1.37 MBytes to download

n   x11-apps/iceauth:0::funtoo 1.0.3 installed

    "ICE authority file utility"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    103.71 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXext:0::funtoo 1.1.2-r1 installed

    "X.Org Xext library"

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: !<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 from x11-proto/xextproto, media-libs/mesa, x11-apps/xauth, 4 more

    311.46 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXfixes:0::funtoo 4.0.5 installed

    "X.Org Xfixes library"

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/libXdamage

    249.81 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXdamage:0::funtoo 1.1.3 installed

    "X.Org Xdamage library"

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa

    243.19 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXfont:0::funtoo 1.4.2 installed

    "X.Org Xfont library"

    ipv6 -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    423.72 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXi:0::funtoo 1.3.1 installed

    "X.Org Xi library"

    -doc -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: !<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 from x11-proto/inputproto, media-libs/mesa

    350.94 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXt:0::funtoo 1.0.8 installed

    "X.Org Xt library"

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/libXmu

    523.83 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXmu:0::funtoo 1.0.5 installed

    "X.Org Xmu library"

    -debug ipv6 build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa, x11-apps/xauth, x11-apps/xrdb

    315.71 kBytes to download

n   x11-apps/xauth:0::funtoo 1.0.4 installed

    "X authority file utility"

    -debug ipv6 build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-apps/xinit, x11-base/xorg-server

    116.48 kBytes to download

n   x11-apps/xinit:0::funtoo 1.2.1-r2 installed

    "X Window System initializer"

    -debug minimal pam build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    138.13 kBytes to download

n   x11-apps/xrdb:0::funtoo 1.0.6 installed

    "X server resource database utility"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-apps/xinit

    106.00 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libXxf86vm:0::funtoo 1.1.0 installed

    "X.Org Xxf86vm library"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: !<x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1 from x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto, media-libs/mesa

    242.94 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/libxkbfile:0::funtoo 1.0.6 installed

    "X.Org xkbfile library"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-apps/xkbcomp, x11-base/xorg-server

    278.62 kBytes to download

n   x11-apps/xkbcomp:0::funtoo 1.1.1 installed

    "compile XKB keyboard description"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server, x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

    214.34 kBytes to download

n   x11-misc/makedepend:0::funtoo 1.0.2 installed

    "create dependencies in makefiles"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: media-libs/mesa

    113.61 kBytes to download

n   x11-proto/xf86driproto:0::funtoo 2.1.0 installed [cycle 1]

    "X.Org XF86DRI protocol headers"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: !<=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3 from media-libs/mesa, media-libs/mesa, x11-base/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

    48.94 kBytes to download

    In dependency cycle with: media-libs/mesa:0, x11-proto/xf86driproto:0

n   media-libs/mesa:0::funtoo 7.8.2 installed [cycle 1]

    "OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux"

    -debug (-gallium) -motif nptl -pic (-selinux) xcb VIDEO_CARDS: -intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 radeon -radeonhd -savage -sis -svga -tdfx -via build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    4.90 MBytes to download

n   x11-misc/xkeyboard-config:0::funtoo 1.9 installed

    "X keyboard configuration database"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-server

    635.58 kBytes to download

n   x11-base/xorg-server:0::funtoo 1.9.0 installed

    "X.Org X servers"

    -dmx -doc ipv6 -kdrive -minimal nptl -static-libs -tslib udev xorg build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: !<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 from media-libs/mesa, !<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 from x11-apps/xinit, target, 3 more

    5.10 MBytes to download

n   x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard:0::funtoo 1.4.0 installed

    "Keyboard input driver"

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-drivers

    280.50 kBytes to download

n   x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse:0::funtoo 1.6.0 installed

    "X.Org driver for mouse input devices"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-drivers

    309.52 kBytes to download

n   x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati:0::funtoo 6.13.1 installed

    "ATI video driver"

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-base/xorg-drivers

    991.55 kBytes to download

Total: 1 new slot installs, 69 new installs, 53.03 MBytes to download

Build Options:

    optional_tests:                Run tests considered by the package to be optional

    preserve_work:                 Do not remove build directories, and do not modify the image when merging

    split:                         Split debugging information out from binaries and libraries before installation

    strip:                         Strip binaries and libraries before installation

    trace:                         Trace actions executed by the package (very noisy, for debugging broken builds only)

USE:

    X:                             Adds support for X11

    altivec:                       Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

    auto-hinter:                   Use the unpatented auto-hinter instead of the (recommended) TrueType bytecode interpreter

    bindist:                       Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP) packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

    debug:                         Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

    dmx:                           Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

    doc:                           Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

    examples:                      Install examples, usually source code

    fontforge:                     Install internal headers required for TrueType debugger in media-gfx/fontforge (built with USE=truetype-debugger)

    gallium:                       Gallium3D is new architecture for building 3D graphics drivers.

    ipv6:                          Adds support for IP version 6

    java:                          Adds support for Java

    kdrive:                        Build the kdrive X servers

    minimal:

        x11-libs/libpciaccess:0::funtoo:  Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

        x11-apps/xinit:0::funtoo:  Control dependencies on legacy apps (xterm, twm, ...). Safe to enable if you use a modern desktop environment.

        x11-base/xorg-server:0::funtoo:  Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

    mmx:                           Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

    motif:                         Adds support for the Motif toolkit

    nocxx:                         Disable support for C++ (DON'T USE THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING)

    nptl:                          Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

    pam:                           Adds support for PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

    pic:                           disable optimized assembly code that is not PIC friendly

    selinux:                       !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

    sse2:                          faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

    static-libs:                   Build static libraries

    tcl:                           Adds support the Tcl language

    test:                          Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

    tslib:                         Build with tslib support for touchscreen devices

    udev:                          Enable devices discovery via udev

    utils:                         Install utilities and examples from ft2demos

    uuid:                          Use UUID for session identification instead of IP address and system time.

    xcb:                           Support the X C-language Binding, a replacement for Xlib

    xorg:                          Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

    zlib:                          Adds support for zlib (de)compression

input_devices:

    acecad:                        INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for acecad input devices

    aiptek:                        INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for aiptek input devices

    elographics:                   INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for elographics input devices

    evdev:                         INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for evdev input devices

    fpit:                          INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for fpit input devices

    joystick:                      INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for joystick input devices

    keyboard:                      INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for keyboard input devices

    mouse:                         INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for mouse input devices

    penmount:                      INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for penmount input devices

    synaptics:                     INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for synaptics input devices

    tslib:                         INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for tslib input devices

    virtualbox:                    INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for virtualbox input emulation

    vmmouse:                       INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for vmmouse input devices

    void:                          INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for void/dummy input devices

    wacom:                         INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for wacom input devices

video_cards:

    apm:                           VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for apm video cards

    ark:                           VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ark video cards

    ast:                           VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ASpeedTech video cards

    chips:                         VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for chips video cards

    cirrus:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for cirrus video cards

    dummy:                         VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for dummy video cards

    epson:                         VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for epson video cards

    fbdev:                         VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for fbdev video cards

    fglrx:                         VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for fglrx video cards

    geode:                         VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for AMD Geode GX and LX video cards

    glint:                         VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for glint video cards

    i128:                          VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for Number 9 I128 video cards

    i740:                          VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for Intel i740 video cards

    impact:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for impact video cards

    intel:                         VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for Intel video cards

    mach64:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for mach64 video cards

    mga:                           VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for mga video cards

    neomagic:                      VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for neomagic video cards

    newport:                       VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for newport video cards

    nouveau:                       VIDEO_CARDS setting to build reverse-engineered driver for nvidia cards

    nv:                            VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for nv video cards

    nvidia:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for nvidia video cards

    r128:                          VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ATI r128 video cards

    radeon:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ATI radeon video cards

    radeonhd:                      VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ATI radeon HD video cards (radeon also works)

    rendition:                     VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for rendition video cards

    s3:                            VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for s3 video cards

    s3virge:                       VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for s3virge video cards

    savage:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for savage video cards

    siliconmotion:                 VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for siliconmotion video cards

    sis:                           VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for SiS video cards

    sisusb:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for SiS USB video cards

    sunbw2:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for sunbw2 video cards

    suncg14:                       VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for suncg14 video cards

    suncg3:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for suncg3 video cards

    suncg6:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for suncg6 video cards

    sunffb:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for sunffb video cards

    sunleo:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for sunleo video cards

    suntcx:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for suntcx video cards

    svga:                          VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for svga (VMware Virtual GPU) via Gallium

    tdfx:                          VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for tdfx video cards

    tga:                           VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for tga video cards

    trident:                       VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for trident video cards

    tseng:                         VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for tseng video cards

    v4l:                           VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for v4l video cards

    vesa:                          VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for vesa video cards

    via:                           VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for via video cards

    virtualbox:                    VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for virtualbox emulation

    vmware:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for vmware video cards

    voodoo:                        VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for voodoo video cards

    xgi:                           VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for xgi video cards

Executing pretend actions: 1 of 70]2;1 of 70 pretend sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo]2;Completed 1 of 70 pretend sys-libs/db-5.0.21-r1:5.0::funtoo2 of 70]2;2 of 70 pretend dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.40:0::funtoo]2;Completed 2 of 70 pretend dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.40:0::funtoo3 of 70]2;3 of 70 pretend media-fonts/font-util-1.1.1-r1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 3 of 70 pretend media-fonts/font-util-1.1.1-r1:0::funtoo4 of 70]2;4 of 70 pretend app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2:0::funtoo]2;Completed 4 of 70 pretend app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2:0::funtoo5 of 70]2;5 of 70 pretend dev-util/intltool-0.41.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 5 of 70 pretend dev-util/intltool-0.41.1:0::funtoo6 of 70]2;6 of 70 pretend x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9:0::funtoo]2;Completed 6 of 70 pretend x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9:0::funtoo7 of 70]2;7 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.12.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 7 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.12.0:0::funtoo8 of 70]2;8 of 70 pretend x11-libs/pixman-0.18.4:0::funtoo]2;Completed 8 of 70 pretend x11-libs/pixman-0.18.4:0::funtoo9 of 70]2;9 of 70 pretend x11-misc/util-macros-1.10.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 9 of 70 pretend x11-misc/util-macros-1.10.0:0::funtoo10 of 70]2;10 of 70 pretend dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 10 of 70 pretend dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1:0::funtoo11 of 70]2;11 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.21:0::funtoo]2;Completed 11 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.21:0::funtoo12 of 70]2;12 of 70 pretend x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.5:0::funtoo]2;Completed 12 of 70 pretend x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.5:0::funtoo13 of 70]2;13 of 70 pretend x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 13 of 70 pretend x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.0:0::funtoo14 of 70]2;14 of 70 pretend x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 14 of 70 pretend x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0:0::funtoo15 of 70]2;15 of 70 pretend x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 15 of 70 pretend x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.1:0::funtoo16 of 70]2;16 of 70 pretend x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 16 of 70 pretend x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.0:0::funtoo17 of 70]2;17 of 70 pretend x11-proto/dri2proto-2.3:0::funtoo]2;Completed 17 of 70 pretend x11-proto/dri2proto-2.3:0::funtoo18 of 70]2;18 of 70 pretend x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 18 of 70 pretend x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0:0::funtoo19 of 70]2;19 of 70 pretend x11-proto/glproto-1.4.12:0::funtoo]2;Completed 19 of 70 pretend x11-proto/glproto-1.4.12:0::funtoo20 of 70]2;20 of 70 pretend x11-proto/inputproto-2.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 20 of 70 pretend x11-proto/inputproto-2.0:0::funtoo21 of 70]2;21 of 70 pretend x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5:0::funtoo]2;Completed 21 of 70 pretend x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5:0::funtoo22 of 70]2;22 of 70 pretend x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 22 of 70 pretend x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.1:0::funtoo23 of 70]2;23 of 70 pretend x11-proto/recordproto-1.14:0::funtoo]2;Completed 23 of 70 pretend x11-proto/recordproto-1.14:0::funtoo24 of 70]2;24 of 70 pretend x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 24 of 70 pretend x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1:0::funtoo25 of 70]2;25 of 70 pretend x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 25 of 70 pretend x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0:0::funtoo26 of 70]2;26 of 70 pretend x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 26 of 70 pretend x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0:0::funtoo27 of 70]2;27 of 70 pretend x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3:0::funtoo]2;Completed 27 of 70 pretend x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3:0::funtoo28 of 70]2;28 of 70 pretend x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 28 of 70 pretend x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.1:0::funtoo29 of 70]2;29 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6:0::funtoo]2;Completed 29 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6:0::funtoo30 of 70]2;30 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 30 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0:0::funtoo31 of 70]2;31 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.2:0::funtoo]2;Completed 31 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.2:0::funtoo32 of 70]2;32 of 70 pretend x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 32 of 70 pretend x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1:0::funtoo33 of 70]2;33 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 33 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0:0::funtoo34 of 70]2;34 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 34 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1:0::funtoo35 of 70]2;35 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3:0::funtoo]2;Completed 35 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3:0::funtoo36 of 70]2;36 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2:0::funtoo]2;Completed 36 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2:0::funtoo37 of 70]2;37 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3:0::funtoo]2;Completed 37 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3:0::funtoo38 of 70]2;38 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2:0::funtoo]2;Completed 38 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2:0::funtoo39 of 70]2;39 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xproto-7.0.18:0::funtoo]2;Completed 39 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xproto-7.0.18:0::funtoo40 of 70]2;40 of 70 pretend x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3:0::funtoo]2;Completed 40 of 70 pretend x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3:0::funtoo41 of 70]2;41 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libICE-1.0.6:0::funtoo]2;Completed 41 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libICE-1.0.6:0::funtoo42 of 70]2;42 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 42 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1:0::funtoo43 of 70]2;43 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6:0::funtoo]2;Completed 43 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6:0::funtoo44 of 70]2;44 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3:0::funtoo]2;Completed 44 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3:0::funtoo45 of 70]2;45 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.5:0::funtoo]2;Completed 45 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.5:0::funtoo46 of 70]2;46 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libxcb-1.7:0::funtoo]2;Completed 46 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libxcb-1.7:0::funtoo47 of 70]2;47 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libX11-1.3.6:0::funtoo]2;Completed 47 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libX11-1.3.6:0::funtoo48 of 70]2;48 of 70 pretend media-libs/freetype-2.4.2:2::funtoo]2;Completed 48 of 70 pretend media-libs/freetype-2.4.2:2::funtoo49 of 70]2;49 of 70 pretend x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.3:0::funtoo]2;Completed 49 of 70 pretend x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.3:0::funtoo50 of 70]2;50 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXext-1.1.2-r1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 50 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXext-1.1.2-r1:0::funtoo51 of 70]2;51 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.5:0::funtoo]2;Completed 51 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.5:0::funtoo52 of 70]2;52 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3:0::funtoo]2;Completed 52 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3:0::funtoo53 of 70]2;53 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.2:0::funtoo]2;Completed 53 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.2:0::funtoo54 of 70]2;54 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXi-1.3.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 54 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXi-1.3.1:0::funtoo55 of 70]2;55 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXt-1.0.8:0::funtoo]2;Completed 55 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXt-1.0.8:0::funtoo56 of 70]2;56 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.5:0::funtoo]2;Completed 56 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.5:0::funtoo57 of 70]2;57 of 70 pretend x11-apps/xauth-1.0.4:0::funtoo]2;Completed 57 of 70 pretend x11-apps/xauth-1.0.4:0::funtoo58 of 70]2;58 of 70 pretend x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2:0::funtoo]2;Completed 58 of 70 pretend x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2:0::funtoo59 of 70]2;59 of 70 pretend x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.6:0::funtoo]2;Completed 59 of 70 pretend x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.6:0::funtoo60 of 70]2;60 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 60 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0:0::funtoo61 of 70]2;61 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6:0::funtoo]2;Completed 61 of 70 pretend x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6:0::funtoo62 of 70]2;62 of 70 pretend x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 62 of 70 pretend x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.1:0::funtoo63 of 70]2;63 of 70 pretend x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.2:0::funtoo]2;Completed 63 of 70 pretend x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.2:0::funtoo64 of 70]2;64 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 64 of 70 pretend x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0:0::funtoo65 of 70]2;65 of 70 pretend media-libs/mesa-7.8.2:0::funtoo]2;Completed 65 of 70 pretend media-libs/mesa-7.8.2:0::funtoo66 of 70]2;66 of 70 pretend x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9:0::funtoo]2;Completed 66 of 70 pretend x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9:0::funtoo67 of 70]2;67 of 70 pretend x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 67 of 70 pretend x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo68 of 70]2;68 of 70 pretend x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 68 of 70 pretend x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0:0::funtoo69 of 70]2;69 of 70 pretend x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0:0::funtoo]2;Completed 69 of 70 pretend x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0:0::funtoo70 of 70]2;70 of 70 pretend x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.1:0::funtoo]2;Completed 70 of 70 pretend x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.1:0::funtoo

```

und von paludis:

[code:1:6950f3e658]

Building target list... 

Building dependency list: ... 1 steps 2 steps  3 steps  4 steps  5 steps  6 steps  7 steps  8 steps  9 steps  10 steps 11 steps  12 steps  13 steps  14 steps  15 steps  16 steps  17 steps  18 steps  19 steps  20 steps  21 steps  22 steps  23 steps  24 steps  25 steps  26 steps  27 steps  28 steps  29 steps  30 steps  31 steps  32 steps  33 steps  34 steps  35 steps  36 steps  37 steps  38 steps  39 steps  40 steps  41 steps  42 steps  43 steps  44 steps  45 steps  46 steps  47 steps  48 steps  49 steps  50 steps  51 steps  52 steps  53 steps  54 steps  55 steps  56 steps  57 steps  58 steps  59 steps  60 steps  61 steps  62 steps  63 steps  64 steps  65 steps  66 steps  67 steps  68 steps  69 steps  70 steps  71 steps  72 steps  73 steps  74 steps  75 steps  76 steps  77 steps  78 steps  79 steps  80 steps  81 steps  82 steps  83 steps  84 steps  85 steps  86 steps  87 steps  88 steps  89 steps  90 steps  91 steps  92 steps  93 steps  94 steps  95 steps  96 steps  97 steps  98 steps  99 steps  100 steps 101 steps  102 steps  103 steps  104 steps  105 steps  106 steps  107 steps  108 steps  109 steps  110 steps  111 steps  112 steps  113 steps  114 steps  115 steps  116 steps  117 steps  118 steps  119 steps  120 steps  121 steps  122 steps  123 steps  124 steps  125 steps  126 steps  127 steps  128 steps  129 steps  130 steps  131 steps  132 steps  133 steps  134 steps  135 steps  136 steps  137 steps  138 steps  139 steps  140 steps  141 steps  142 steps  143 steps  144 steps  145 steps  146 steps  147 steps  148 steps  149 steps  150 steps  151 steps  152 steps  153 steps  154 steps  155 steps  156 steps  157 steps  158 steps  159 steps  160 steps  161 steps  162 steps  163 steps  164 steps  165 steps  166 steps  167 steps  168 steps  169 steps  170 steps  171 steps  172 steps  173 steps  174 steps  175 steps  176 steps  177 steps  178 steps  179 steps  180 steps  181 steps  182 steps  183 steps  184 steps  185 steps  186 steps  187 steps  188 steps  189 steps  190 steps  191 steps  192 steps  193 steps  194 steps  195 steps  196 steps  197 steps  198 steps  199 steps  200 steps  201 steps  202 steps  203 steps  204 steps  205 steps  206 steps  207 steps  208 steps  209 steps  210 steps  211 steps  212 steps  213 steps  214 steps  215 steps  216 steps  217 steps  218 steps  219 steps  220 steps  221 steps  222 steps  223 steps  224 steps 

These packages will be installed:

* app-arch/bzip2 [U 1.0.5-r1 -> 1.0.6-r1]

    Reasons: app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2:0::funtoo, dev-lang/perl-5.12.1-r1:0::installed, 1 more

    -static build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    763.70 kBytes to download

* sys-apps/debianutils [U 3.4 -> 3.4.1]

    Reasons: app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709:0::installed

    -static build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    137.78 kBytes to download

* sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper [U 9-r1 -> 10-r1]

    Reasons: sys-devel/autoconf-2.67:2.5::installed

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

* x11-misc/util-macros [N 1.10.0]

    Reasons: *dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1:0::funtoo, *x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.3:0::funtoo, 47 more

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org autotools utility macros"

    63.21 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/xtrans [N 1.2.5]

    Reasons: *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/libICE-1.0.6:0::funtoo, 3 more

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org xtrans library"

    138.53 kBytes to download

* x11-proto/kbproto [N 1.0.5]

    Reasons: *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/libX11-1.3.6:0::funtoo, 2 more

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org KB protocol headers"

    108.66 kBytes to download

* x11-proto/xproto [N 7.0.18]

    Reasons: *x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.7:0::funtoo, *x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3:0::funtoo, 25 more

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org xproto protocol headers"

    164.77 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/libXau [N 1.0.6]

    Reasons: *media-libs/freetype-2.4.2:2::funtoo, *x11-apps/xauth-1.0.4:0::funtoo, 2 more

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Xau library"

    255.37 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/libXdmcp [N 1.0.3]

    Reasons: *media-libs/freetype-2.4.2:2::funtoo, *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, 1 more

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Xdmcp library"

    250.94 kBytes to download

* dev-libs/libpthread-stubs [N 0.1]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.21:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/libxcb-1.7:0::funtoo

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Pthread functions stubs for platforms missing them"

    189.51 kBytes to download

* x11-proto/xcb-proto [N 1.6]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/libxcb-1.7:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6:0::funtoo

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X C-language Bindings protocol headers"

    90.65 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/libxcb [N 1.7]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/cairo-9999:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/libX11-1.3.6:0::funtoo, 1 more

    -doc (-selinux) -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X C-language Bindings library"

    311.15 kBytes to download

* x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto [N 1.2.0]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/libX11-1.3.6:0::funtoo

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org XF86BigFont protocol headers"

    48.04 kBytes to download

* x11-proto/inputproto [N 2.0]

    Reasons: *media-libs/mesa-7.8.2:0::funtoo, *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, 5 more

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Input protocol headers"

    136.79 kBytes to download

* x11-proto/xextproto [N 7.1.2]

    Reasons: *media-libs/mesa-7.8.2:0::funtoo, *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, 9 more

    -doc build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org XExt protocol headers"

    169.26 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/libX11 [N 1.3.6]

    Reasons: *media-libs/freetype-2.4.2:2::funtoo, *media-libs/mesa-7.8.2:0::funtoo, 28 more

    -doc ipv6 -static-libs xcb (-test) build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org X11 library"

    1.99 MBytes to download

* media-libs/freetype :2 [N 2.4.2]

    Reasons: *app-text/poppler-0.14.3:0::funtoo, *media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1:1.0::funtoo, 7 more

    X -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "A high-quality and portable font engine"

    1.37 MBytes to download

* media-libs/fontconfig :1.0 [N 2.8.0-r1]

    Reasons: *app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.1:0::funtoo, *app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6:0::funtoo, 8 more

    -doc build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "A library for configuring and customizing font access"

    1.48 MBytes to download

* app-admin/eselect-fontconfig [N 1.1]

    Reasons: *media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1:1.0::funtoo

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "An eselect module to manage /etc/fonts/conf.d symlinks."

    1.67 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/libfontenc [N 1.0.5]

    Reasons: *x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.7:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.2:0::funtoo

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org fontenc library"

    244.28 kBytes to download

* x11-apps/mkfontscale [N 1.0.7]

    Reasons: *media-fonts/encodings-1.0.3-r1:0::funtoo, *x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.5:0::funtoo

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "create an index of scalable font files for X"

    108.34 kBytes to download

* x11-apps/mkfontdir [N 1.0.5]

    Reasons: *media-fonts/dejavu-2.32:0::funtoo, *media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9:0::funtoo

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "create an index of X font files in a directory"

    85.15 kBytes to download

* media-fonts/font-util [N 1.1.1-r1]

    Reasons: *media-fonts/encodings-1.0.3-r1:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/libXi-1.3.1:0::funtoo

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org font utilities"

    118.49 kBytes to download

* media-fonts/encodings [N 1.0.3-r1]

    Reasons: *media-fonts/dejavu-2.32:0::funtoo, *media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9:0::funtoo

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org font encodings"

    662.98 kBytes to download

* media-fonts/dejavu [N 2.32]

    Reasons: *virtual/ttf-fonts-1:0::funtoo

    X -fontforge build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "DejaVu fonts, bitstream vera with ISO-8859-2 characters"

    4.19 MBytes to download

* virtual/ttf-fonts [N 1]

    Reasons: *media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1:1.0::funtoo

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Virtual for Serif/Sans/Monospace font packages"

* media-libs/libpng [N 1.4.3]

    Reasons: *app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6:0::funtoo, *app-text/poppler-0.14.3:0::funtoo, 4 more

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Portable Network Graphics library"

    526.41 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/pixman [N 0.18.4]

    Reasons: *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/cairo-9999:0::funtoo

    (-altivec) -mmx -sse2 -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Low-level pixel manipulation routines"

    411.74 kBytes to download

* virtual/opengl [N 7.0]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/cairo-9999:0::funtoo

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Virtual for OpenGL implementation"

* media-libs/jpeg [N 8b]

    Reasons: *app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6:0::funtoo, *virtual/jpeg-0:0::funtoo, 1 more

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Library to load, handle and manipulate images in the JPEG format"

    953.79 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/qt-core :4 [N 4.7.0]

    Reasons: *app-text/poppler-0.14.3:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.0:4::funtoo, 4 more

    (-aqua) -debug exceptions glib iconv -optimized-qmake -pch -private-headers qt3support ssl build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework"

    198.67 MBytes to download

* x11-libs/qt-script :4 [N 4.7.0]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.0:4::funtoo

    (-aqua) -debug exceptions iconv -pch -private-headers build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "The ECMAScript module for the Qt toolkit"

* x11-proto/renderproto [N 0.11.1]

    Reasons: *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/cairo-9999:0::funtoo, 2 more

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Render protocol headers"

    103.26 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/libXrender [N 0.9.6]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/cairo-9999:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1:2::funtoo, 4 more

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Xrender library"

    252.20 kBytes to download

* x11-proto/randrproto [N 1.3.1]

    Reasons: *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, *x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.1:0::funtoo, 1 more

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Randr protocol headers"

    107.85 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/libXrandr [N 1.3.0]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1:2::funtoo, *x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.0:4::funtoo

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Xrandr library"

    256.12 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/libXcursor [N 1.1.10]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1:2::funtoo, *x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.0:4::funtoo

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Xcursor library"

    258.34 kBytes to download

* x11-proto/fontsproto [N 2.1.0]

    Reasons: *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, *x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.1:0::funtoo, 1 more

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Fonts protocol headers"

    55.45 kBytes to download

* x11-libs/libXfont [N 1.4.2]

    Reasons: *x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.0:4::funtoo

    ipv6 -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "X.Org Xfont library"

    423.72 kBytes to download

* app-text/libpaper [N 1.1.24]

    Reasons: *app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6:0::funtoo, *net-print/cups-1.4.4-r2:0::funtoo

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Library for handling paper characteristics"

    346.95 kBytes to download

* sys-apps/dbus [N 1.4.0]

    Reasons: *net-print/cups-1.4.4-r2:0::funtoo, *x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.0:4::funtoo

    X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs (-test) build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other"

    1.72 MBytes to download

* virtual/jpeg [N 0]

    Reasons: *app-text/poppler-0.14.3:0::funtoo, *media-libs/lcms-1.19:0::funtoo, 4 more

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Virtual for jpeg library"

* net-nds/openldap [N 2.4.23]

    Reasons: *net-print/cups-1.4.4-r2:0::funtoo

    berkdb crypt -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc ipv6 -kerberos minimal -odbc -overlays perl -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd ssl -syslog tcpd build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "LDAP suite of application and development tools"

    4.94 MBytes to download

* dev-libs/gobject-introspection [U 0.9.0 -> 0.9.6]

    Reasons: sys-fs/udev-160:0::installed

    -debug -doc (-test) build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    572.21 kBytes to download

* sys-kernel/linux-headers [U 2.6.32 -> 2.6.33]

    Reasons: *virtual/os-headers-2.6.33::virtuals (virtual for sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.33:0::funtoo), sys-libs/glibc-2.11-r1:2.2::funtoo, 1 more

    build_options: -optional_tests -trace -preserve_work

    4.06 MBytes to download

* virtual/os-headers::virtuals [U 2.6.32 (for sys-kernel/linux-headers:0::installed) -> 2.6.33 (for sys-kernel/linux-headers:0::funtoo)]

    Reasons: sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.35-r2:0::funtoo, sys-libs/glibc-2.11-r1:2.2::funtoo

* sys-apps/iproute2 [U 2.6.35-r1 -> 2.6.35-r2]

    Reasons: sys-apps/openrc-0.6.1-r3:0::installed

    -atm berkdb ipv6 -minimal build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    378.12 kBytes to download

* sys-libs/glibc :2.2 [U 2.10.1-r1 -> 2.11-r1]

    Reasons: sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.35-r2:0::funtoo, sys-apps/openrc-0.6.1-r3:0::installed, 2 more

    -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) nls -profile (-selinux) -vanilla build_options: -optional_tests -trace -preserve_work

    15.63 MBytes to download

* media-libs/tiff [N 4.0.0_beta6]

    Reasons: *app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6:0::funtoo, *media-libs/lcms-1.19:0::funtoo, 3 more

    cxx -jbig jpeg -static-libs zlib build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Library for manipulation of TIFF (Tag Image File Format) images"

    1.88 MBytes to download

* dev-libs/libusb [N 0.1.12-r7]

    Reasons: *virtual/libusb-0:0::funtoo

    -debug -doc -nocxx build_options: split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Userspace access to USB devices"

    380.22 kBytes to download

* virtual/libusb [N 0]

    Reasons: *net-print/cups-1.4.4-r2:0::funtoo

    build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "Virtual for libusb"

* x11-apps/xprop [N 1.1.0]

    Reasons: *x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2_p20100618:0::funtoo

    -debug build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace -preserve_work

    "property displayer for X"

    114.59 kBytes to download

* x11-proto/fontcacheproto [N 0.1.3]

    Reasons: *x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.5:0::funtoo

    build_options:Last edited by Gentoopfuscher on Thu Oct 07, 2010 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

eventuell hilft dir diese seite weiter:

http://q.deltaquadrant.org/index.php/Paludis#Portage_vs._Paludis_vs._Paludis_cave_commands

----------

## sirro

 *Gentoopfuscher wrote:*   

> Trotzdem habe ich noch keinen analogen Befehl zu   USE="" gefunden.

 

Wirst du auch nicht. Es gibt keinen. Use-Flags werden in /etc/paludis/use.conf verwaltet.

Paludis ist an vielen Stellen strikter als portage und hat einige schlechte Angewohnheiten über Bord geworden. Dazu gehört auch das beinflussen der Build-Konfiguration durch Umgebungsvariablen.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Hm, insofern bloed, als das man mit dem "  USE=""  " Befehl auch ausprobieren kann, was alles als Abhaengigkeiten dazukommt bzw wegfaellt.

Aber ok, muss mna es eben in der .conf Datei per Hand editieren.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Dafuer habe ich heute wieder eine Fehlermeldung, nachdem ich gestern mc erfolgreich  istalliert habe:

```

localhost portage # cave@978311769: [QA e.ebuild.cache.no_usable] No usable cache entry for 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6::funtoo

> Resolving: 1 steps, 1 metadata (1 funtoo) 

> 

> 

> Error:

>   * In program cave resolve xorg-server:

>   * When adding targets from commandline:

>   * When adding target 'x11-base/xorg-server':

>   * When finding slots for 'x11-base/xorg-server':

>   * When finding best version of each package from packages matching x11-base/xorg-server (ignoring additional requirements) with filter all matches filtered through supports action install filtered through not masked filtered through all matches:

>   * When generating metadata for ID 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6::funtoo':

>   * When querying repository mask for 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6:0::funtoo':

>   * When adding profile configuration file '/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask':

>   * In file '/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask': Error reading file: 'Error reading from fd 3: Is a directory' (paludis::SafeIFStreamError) (paludis::ConfigFileError)

> 

> localhost portage # 

```

----------

## firefly

hast die package.mask als verzeichnis erstellt? wenn ja das funktioniert nicht die package.mask muss eine Datei sein.

du kannst aber eine verzeichnis mit dem namen package.mask.d erstellen.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Das duerfte eigendlich nicht das Problem sein, habe an der einstellung zu gestern nichts geaendert und da berechnete er mir wenigstens die Abhaengigkeiten, hatte dann aber nicht den Nerv, die Kiste ueber Nacht kompillieren zu schicken, sondern wollte das heute morgen machen.

Ausserdem hatte ich heute morgen nur eine unvollstaendige eine /usr/portage/profiles/.., als ob mir Cave den nach bravem kompillieren vom mc geloescht haette.

Dann habe ich den alten /portage umbenannt, einen neuen snapshot runter geladen, git ausgefuehrt, und den profiles-ordner-inhalt in meinen alten profiles-ordner kopiert, das ganye wieder zurueck umbenannt.

Heute Abend werde ich mal package.mask anschauen.

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> Das duerfte eigendlich nicht das Problem sein

 

Du verwirrst. Den Usernamen während einer Diskussion ändern. Eine Antwort in den Raumstellen, ohne ein quote mit anzugeben, obwohl mittlerweile einige Antworten im Raumstehen (dein zweiter Absatz bezieht sich auf die letzte Antwort mit package.mask, der erste Teil hängt jedenfalls für mich zusammenhanglos im Raum).

cave/paludis/emerge greifen definitiv nicht in /usr/portage/... ein, außer bei einem sync. Wenn ohne sync und ohne eigenhändischem Verdrehen sich dort etwas verändert hat, hast du entweder unabsichtlich etwas falsch gemacht (Chaos beim chroot, mehrere Systeme auf einer Platte, unbedachten Befehl im Terminal lsogelassen), oder du hast ein Hradwareproblem - bald abrauchende Festplatte.

Und wenn etwas nicht geht/ein Problem auftritt, mit dem du nichts anfangen kannst, gibt es sicher eine Fehlermeldung die du uns zeigen willst. Ich nehme nämlich nicht an, dass du ganz von alleine darauf gekommen bist, dass in /usr/portage/profiles was nicht stimmt, da hat sich garantiert cave/paludis/emerge mit einer aussagekräftigen Fehlermeldung bei dir gemeldet.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ok, Zuerst ist gentookid ein Freund von mir, habe das bei ihm geschrieben, entschuldige, das ich mich nicht unter meinem Namen eingeloggt habe, war ein Versehen.

Beide Absaetze meines letzten posts beziehen sich direkt auf den post darueber von firefly

Jetzt werde ich den Rest rausfinden.

----------

## firefly

 *Gentoopfuscher wrote:*   

> Ok, Zuerst ist gentookid ein Freund von mir, habe das bei ihm geschrieben, entschuldige, das ich mich nicht unter meinem Namen eingeloggt habe, war ein Versehen.
> 
> Beide Absaetze meines letzten posts beziehen sich direkt auf den post darueber von firefly
> 
> Jetzt werde ich den Rest rausfinden.

 

doch es ist ein teil des problems, siehe die von dir gepostete fehlermeldung von cave  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ja, es war ein Teil des Problems.

Das Hauptproblem war aber, das ich tatsaechlich ein paar Dateien verlohren habe.

Habe aber meines wissens nicht im /usr/portage rumgemacht und auch keine Befehle eingegeben, die etwas schlechtes bewirken koennten.

Habe es mit einem neuen snapshot versucht und musste auch andere Verzeichnisse neu erstellen.

cave resolve xorg-server -x holt mir eben die quellen und hat es kompilliert, morgen schaue ich, ob es funktioniert.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Es hat funktioniert.

Danke an alle.

----------

